# Verbesserung Fehlermeldunge, Störmeldungen, Störungserkennung



## cindy (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo ich soll mich um die Verbesserung von Störmeldungen bzw. Störungserkennung in Analgen beschäftigen. Damit bei Ausfall die mögliche Fehlerursach dem Anlagenfaher bzw. Betriebselektriker zur Anzeige gebacht wird. Und somit ein schnelles beheben der Ursache zu ermöglichen und längere Stillstände der Anlage zu vermeiden.

Bei den Anlagen handelt sich hauptsächlich um Förderanlagen.  

Aktoren: hautsächlich Motoren die Laufbänder oder Ketten antreiben und Zylinder
Sensoren: Taster, Endschalter, Lichttaster, Lichtschranken, Reedkontakte. 
Anzeige Siemens TP´s bzw. OP´s

Überwacht werden schon:

Profibusteilnehmerausfall 
Steuerspannnungsausfalll 
Motorschutzschalter auslösung für Antriebe 
Umrichter störungen 
Laufzeitüberwachung von Zylindern 
Notaus Sicherheitstüren 

Würde gern eure erfahungen wissen was man noch machen könnte bzw. verbessern könnte.
Was sinnvol ist und was nicht und den kosten nutzen Faktor nicht übersteigt.


----------



## Deltal (26 Januar 2009)

Dann hört sich das von der Hardwareseite ja schon ganz gut an. Die Frage ist ob eure Anlagen mit Schrittketten oder soetwas ähnlichem gesteuert werden.

Dann könnte man z.B. Anzeigen in welchem Schritt der Kette sich das Programm befindet. Dann eine Liste fertigmachen und zu jedem Schritt einen kleinen Kommentar schreiben, eventuell welche Sensoren/Aktoren benutzt werden. Also z.B. 1 = Förderer 1 an bis E100.0 ein ist.


----------



## jabba (26 Januar 2009)

Zu den Laufzeitüberwachungen der Zylinder kommen noch Schalterpaarfehler z.B. Arbeitsstellungsini und Grundstellungsini gleichzeitig gibt Fehler.
Wenn Ihr viele Bänder habt gehört eine Überwachung der Inis und Lichtschranken dazu, dies ist halt nicht immer ganz einfach, aber doch meist möglich.
Das heisst jede Lichtschranke wird innerhalb eines Arbeitsganges auf Flankenwechsel angefragt.
Z.B eine Lichtschranke zu Bauteilabfrage, wenn Der Stopper z.B eine Pallette freigibt muss die Palette bis zum eintreffen der nächsten Palette einmal negativ schalten.


----------



## cindy (27 Januar 2009)

Erstmal Danke für die Anregungen ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr 

@ Deltal ja die Anlagen werden mit Schrittketten gesteuert über eine Anzeige der Schrittnummer hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Die reine Anzeige ist kein Problem. Nur wenn man dann Bedigungen noch zu jedem Schritt anzeigen möchte würde das ziemlich aufwendig werden. 


@ jabba ja Schalterpaarfehler sind schon in der Laufzeit überwachung mit inbegriffen. Aber deine Idee mit der Überwachung der Inis hört sich ganz gut an damit werde ich mich mal beschäfftigen.


----------



## Deltal (27 Januar 2009)

cindy schrieb:


> Nur wenn man dann Bedigungen noch zu jedem Schritt anzeigen möchte würde das ziemlich aufwendig werden.



Es liegt daran wie detailiert man soetwas ausarbeiten möchte. Teilweise reicht es ja nur dem Schritt einen Namen zu geben z.B. "Förderer in Grundstellung fahren". Kenntniss der Maschine ist dann vorausgesetzt.

Wenn in einem Schritt ein paar dutzend Sensoren abgefragt werden, dann ist das natürlich viel Arbeit und es hilft auch nicht wenn in der Liste steht "Prüfe Sensor E0.0 bis E100.0".


----------



## cindy (27 Januar 2009)

@Deltal ja da hast du Recht es sind meistens viele Schrittketten mit wegingen Schritten 4 bis 5 da würde es reichen den Namen anzugeben. 

Überlegen mir gerade jabba´s idee umzusetzen bin aber noch auf keine brauchbare Lösung gekommen. Für jeden anreitz wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Flinn (27 Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich würde noch Schützrückmeldungen prüfen (z.B. XOR von Ansteuerung und Rückmeldung, verzögert mit SE-Timer, ggf. melden).

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## cindy (28 Januar 2009)

@Flinn Schützrückmeldungen was meinst du damit ob das Schütz wirklich angezogen hat oder was?


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2009)

cindy schrieb:


> @Flinn Schützrückmeldungen was meinst du damit ob das Schütz wirklich angezogen hat oder was?


 
davon geh ich aus ... ist ein zusätzlicher eingang und ein hilfskontakt am schütz ... sinn des ganzen ist für mich mittlerweile umstritten, besonders bei sich bewegenden teilen hat man ja meist die bewegungsrückmeldung um die auswertung geschaltet/nicht geschaltet machen kann ... auf der anderen seite kann man mit der schützrückmeldung den fehler schneller lokalisieren ... also: kommt drauf an, wieviele eingänge man zu verfügung hat ...


----------



## Flinn (28 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> davon geh ich aus ... ist ein zusätzlicher eingang und ein hilfskontakt am schütz ... sinn des ganzen ist für mich mittlerweile umstritten, besonders bei sich bewegenden teilen hat man ja meist die bewegungsrückmeldung um die auswertung geschaltet/nicht geschaltet machen kann ... auf der anderen seite kann man mit der schützrückmeldung den fehler schneller lokalisieren ... also: kommt drauf an, wieviele eingänge man zu verfügung hat ...


 
Tacho,
unsere Kunden verlangen meistens Rückmeldungsüberwachung "vom letzten Glied". Wenn keine Bewegungsrückmeldung vom letzten Glied möglich, dann nehmen wir halt die Schützrückmeldung. Schütz kann ja auch mal durchbrennen oder kleben bleiben. Eingänge sind dafür vorhanden...Zahlen tut der Kunde...meistens...hoffentlich...

Tschüsso
Flinn


----------



## Pietpinguin (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo Cindy!

Als erstes würd ich die einzelnene Meldungen klassifizieren. Z.B. in vier Gruppen:

- Störungen Automatisierungstechnik (Profibus, Drahtbruch,....)
- Störungen E-Technik (Motorschutz, Thermistor, SI-Fall,.....)
- Störungen aus Verfahrenstechnik, Ablauf (Schrittkettenüberwachung, Zeitüberwachungen...)
- Störungen aus der M-Technik (Drehmoment,....)

Damit lassen sich für die auflaufenden Störungen, evtl. die Zuständigkeiten erkennen.
Ein Anlagenfahrer weiß in der Regel nicht was eine Profibus-Störung bedeutet und schon lange nicht was es für Auswirkungen auf den Prozess hat. Bei einer Störung z.B. "FU- Antrieb XY gestört", wird dann eben der Elektriker angerufen. Bei einer Drehmoment Störung ggf. der Schlosser.
Das vergeben von Störungsprioritäten finde ich übrigens auch sehr hilfreich.


----------

